# 18" x 7.5" or 18" x 8.5"



## DadeCounty (Mar 8, 2006)

going to put new 18" wheels on a 2005 gto. would you guys recommend 18" x 7.5" or 18" x 8.5"? also, what should the offset be? thanks.


----------

